# Canon 3000 Pixma Pro MK2 Perfect printer



## Mick (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I got my printer and paper profiled, my screen calibrated and in well over 150 prints ive never had a single problem with ink blockages or printer problems. I use genuine ink (ouch) but the quality is outstanding and the damm thing just works every time. Best A3 printer ive ever owned.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you mean the 9000? I need to get more ink for mine - this 13x19 size is addicting, and pricy


----------

